# Festo FPC 404



## Dagobert (23 September 2005)

Hallo,

suche Informationen zur SPS Festo FPC 404.

Welche Programmiersoftware benötigt man?
Welche Programmierhardware (DOS? WINDOWS?)
Wie kann man online gehen? Kabel?

Gruß D. Börgmann


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hallo Dagobert!

Schau mal unter folgenden Link, da hat Festo ein Forum! Es sind auch ein Paar interessante Beiträge vorhanden, z.B. der Erste sollte dir helfen!

http://www3.festo.com/internet/apps/DidacticForum.nsf


Ciao


----------



## Markus (15 November 2005)

oder schau mal hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=101&highlight=

wenn du noch hw brauchst dann sag bescheid, ich habe noch ein paar von den dingern...

die software kann ich dir zumailen (wenn ich sie noch finde)

mfg!
markus


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Hallo Markus!

Könntest du mir die Software auch mal mailen?
Und was für ein Kabel braucht man dafür? Kennst du die Steckerbelegung?

Ciao Sven

Ps. Hier meine Mailadresse: sven.kock@web.de


----------



## Uwe Willi Brenner (21 Juni 2006)

*Festo FPC404*

Hallo,

benoetigen Sie fuer die o.g. Steuerung noch Infos ?

Mit freundlicehn Gruessen

Uwe Willi Brenner


----------



## Michakron (28 Oktober 2013)

Hat einer von euch das Programm vielleicht noch? Für den Link in Post 2 muss man sich nämlich im Forum anmelden und ich finde da keine Anmeldung und der Link in Post 3 funktioniert nicht mehr.
Welches Kabel habt ihr dafür Verwendet? Habe jetzt einen V24 <-> TTY Wandler.


----------



## olliew (28 Oktober 2013)

Ja, hier. Schick mir PN wenn du die SW brauchst.
Keine Ahnung ob die SW noch funktioniert, bzw. ob es sich überhaupt installieren lässt. Ist bestimmt 15+ Jahre her das ich das letzte mal mit so ein FPC-404 zu tun hatte...

V24 auf TTY Wandler hört sich gut an, gab aber wenn ich recht erinnere eine etwas speziellere Anschaltung.


----------



## Michakron (4 November 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht noch einer sagen, wie ich das Programm aus der Steuerung ausgelesen bekomme?
Habe das FST404 Tool und komme auch auf die Onlineansicht der FPC404 aber ich kann das Programm leider nicht auslesen bzw. abspeichern zu Analysezwecken.


----------

